# James Laney Helper Seminar in Florida March 5th



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Tampa Bay Working Dog Club is pleased to announce that they are hosting James Laney for a one day Helper Seminar and Classification. James Laney is a highly qualified and well regarded National Teaching Helper for USA. Even if you are not interested in classification in USA, you should come out to work with James, especially since he is not often in Florida. This is also a great opportunity for beginners interested in Schutzhund to audit the seminar and see what Helper work and the Protection test is all about!​*

USA Schutzhund *​ *Helper Seminar and Classification *​ *with*​ *USA Teaching Helper James Laney *​ *Hosted by the Tampa Bay Working Dog Club*​ *Date: March 5, 2011*​ *Schedule:*​ *Registration: 7:45 a.m.*​ * Seminar Start: 8:00 a.m.*​ *Classification to Follow Seminar*​ *Cost: $50*​ *Event Location: 5535 Bob Smith Avenue, *​ *Plant City, FL 33565*​ *For more information and to reserve your spot, please contact us at [email protected]*​


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Please find attached the flyer for the event.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I would love to learn to be a good helper... I've observed millions of times, but have no experience as a helper on the field. Worth while or is this more for seasoned helpers?


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Will be there!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

This is a seminar for all levels of ability, experience, and interest. 

That means that you should expect to find at this seminar new helpers, seasoned helpers, and handlers looking for greater understanding of helper training and the protection routine.

I can give you a little insight from my own experience for what it's worth.

At the first helper seminar I attended we had people participating that were between the ages of 17 and about 70. Some of the helpers had barely picked up a sleeve before, while others had been in the arm for decades. We had people participating in just the seminar or watching, and others going for their classification/certification or an upgrade to a higher level. I was new and nervous, but got a lot out of the experience. (And yes, the approximate 70 year old did certify.)

As a helper, for most, the learning curve is very steep. The only way to make that climb up that curve easier is to work with knowledgeable and skilled people. Seminars are a great way to get in that type of work. The other way is to work with a great mentor.

Even if someone doesn't have the experience in the sleeve, I can tell you that knowing the rules and exercises can go a long way to facilitate understanding. For example, if someone doesn't know what an escape bite is, how can they execute it? With that said, here is the link to USA's Helper program website: USA - Helper Program 

The most helpful links are likely the first, which is to the helper video (featuring James by the way), and the last, which gives a detailed description of the program (titled "Helper Program Description") and should give you some idea of what to expect.

When approaching something like this I think we all have to keep in mind that the sport can't continue without eager new people able to learn, experienced helpers willing to train them, and understanding handlers.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

JKlatsky said:


> This is a seminar for all levels of ability, experience, and interest.
> 
> That means that you should expect to find at this seminar new helpers, seasoned helpers, and handlers looking for greater understanding of helper training and the protection routine.
> 
> ...


Appreciated the info. I just checked my calendar. I'm registered for the OUPV exam that day (offshore captains license). Do you guys have them regularly or semi regularly? There is a possibility I can reschedule my captains license exam, but it would also be a few months later... so whats the frequency of the helper seminars?

I really want to contribute to our local club... and I feel bad always just being a handler


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Exam rescheduled. I'm there


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

hunterisgreat said:


> Exam rescheduled. I'm there


GOOD FOR YOU!!! James is one of the best this country has to offer he's a great trial helper, teaching helper and my fav training helper. Hes all about safe correct work, showing and testing our dogs. And a **** of a nice guy


----------

